# Nursery in Marina (or close)



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello,

Anyone know of a good nursery for a 18mo in either Dubai Marina or relatively Close by?

And if its open for admission it's even better, or at least not to long waiting list i would be happy.

Any suggestions? please post or PM.

Thanks
Vento


----------



## Str1tch (Feb 20, 2012)

Jebel Ali Nursery in JBR and Raffles Nursery at Marina Walk both have good reputations. Don't know whether they hacee space though. Best to call directly.


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks str1tch, i will contact both.


----------



## IgnatiusOReilly (Apr 1, 2013)

I know this thread is a bit out of date but just in case... Did you look into raffles nursery any further? Any opinions on it? Thanks


----------

